# In Brandenburg ... sollte er einen neuen, größeren Hof bekommen.



## Manolo_del_bombo

Hallo wieder 

Ich würde gerne den Name dieser Formulierung oder Struktur zu wissen:

"In Brandenburg in Ostdeutschland sollte er einen neuen, größeren Hof bekommen."

Es wird übersetzt als: He was going to receive a farm in Brandenburg [...]

Danke schön.

Manoliño


----------



## Frieder

Manolo_del_bombo said:


> einen neuen, größeren Hof bekommen


Wenn du das ↑ meinst: Das ist eine Aufzählung, deshalb ist dort ein Komma. Er bekam einen Hof, der neu und größer war.


----------



## Manolo_del_bombo

Nein, ich habe mich auf 'sollten' bezogen.


----------



## berndf

Es ist keine besondere Struktur und hat keinen besonderen Namen. Die genauere Übersetzung wäre
_He was supposed to receive a farm ...

Being supposed to_ ist einfachen eine der möglichen Bedeutungen von _sollen_.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Prinzip stimme ich Bernd zu. Das stimmt so in den meisten Fällen.
Aber: Gibt es Kontext? zum Beispiel: Was ist die Situation? Ist es ein Roman oder eher ein Brief


_He was supposed to receive a farm ... (default) (Normale Bedeutung, und wenn kein Kontext zur Verfügung steht.)_
_He was going to receive a farm in Brandenburg [...] (mostly a simplified form of 1 if it was fulfilled --- er sollte etwas bekommen und bekam es auch.) _
_Later in his life he got a new farm in Brandenburg ... (Point of view: future in the past, in literature, mostly in novels) - seldom --- if you transform the point of view to now, it becomes past and the result is the sentence 2._

_Siehe auch: Duden: sollen_



> 1.a. die Aufforderung, Anweisung, den Auftrag haben, etwas Bestimmtes zu tun


(Er hat den Auftrag bzw. die Anweisung(im übertragenen Sinn), den Hof zu übernehmen.)
...


> _1.g. drückt etwas (von einem früheren Zeitpunkt aus gesehen) in der Zukunft Liegendes durch eine Form der Vergangenheit aus; jemandem beschieden sein_


...

Ohne Kontext kann man 3. nicht ausschließen. Vielleicht hat der Übersetzer deshalb _He was going to receive a farm in Brandenburg_ übersetzt. Das liegt zwischen 1. und 3.


----------



## Manolo_del_bombo

Hallo!

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich das mit Ihnen teilen darf.
Es ist kein Virus, ich verspreche es ;P

Dies ist der Link: https://learngerman.dw.com/de/kohleabbau-ein-landwirt-will-nicht-gehen/l-60410402/lm

Ehrlich zu sein, dieser Ausdruck gefällt mir nicht. Können Sie sich eine andere Alternative ausdenken, um die gleiche Idee auszudrücken?

Danke schön.
Manoliño


----------



## berndf

Manolo_del_bombo said:


> Ehrlich zu sein, dieser Ausdruck gefällt mir nicht.


Daran solltest du dich aber gewöhnen. Diese Bedeutung von _sollen_ ist sehr verbreitet und vollkommen normal.


----------



## Hutschi

Bernds Antwort ist richtig. #4.


----------



## elroy

In this context, I would say "He was to..."



Hutschi said:


> _Later in his life he got a new farm in Brandenburg ... (Point of view: future in the past, in literature, mostly in novels) - seldom --- if you transform the point of view to now, it becomes past and the result is the sentence 2._


English uses "would" for this one.


----------



## Hutschi

Manolo_del_bombo said:


> ... Können Sie sich eine andere Alternative ausdenken, um die gleiche Idee auszudrücken?



Ich gebe eine alternative Form:

Es war vorgesehen, dass er einen größeren Hof bekam.
Die Behörde beabsichtigte, dass er einen größeren Hof bekam.

It was intended that he would get a larger farm/yard.

 They wanted that he would get a larger farm/yard.

---


----------



## Gernot Back

Manolo_del_bombo said:


> Nein, ich habe mich auf 'sollten' bezogen.


Das nennt Wikipedia „Zukunft in der Vergangenheit“:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futur#Deutsch said:
			
		

> Handlungen, die in der Vergangenheit einen Zukunftsaspekt hatten (Zukunft in der Vergangenheit), werden hingegen mit einer würde- oder sollte-Konstruktion ausgedrückt („Egon war gestern beim Abendessen noch nicht anwesend, er sollte erst nachher eintreffen“).





Hutschi said:


> Siehe auch: Duden: sollen



Genauer gesagt: Bedeutung 1g

Edit: In dem von @JClaudeK nachgereichten Kontext natürlich nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es war vorgesehen, dass ....





> Mehr Kontext:
> Wie allen Einwohnern des Ortes hat RWE auch dem Landwirt Entschädigung  angeboten. In Brandenburg in Ostdeutschland *sollte* er einen neuen, größeren Hof bekommen. *Doch Heukamp lehnte ab*: „Man bekommt dann zwar mehr Hektar , aber mit einem deutlich schlechteren Boden.“


Es war vorgesehen , dass er nach dem Verlassen seines jetzigen Hofs einen größeren Hof bekommen würde, aber der Umzug fand nie statt, da sich Heukamp weigerte, seinen alten Hof aufzugeben.


Edit: 


> *LEO 1.3.5.3.5.g*
> *sollen:*  Zukunft in der Vergangenheit
> In Erzählungen drücken die Präteritumformen von sollen manchmal Nachzeitigkeit in Bezug auf etwas Vergangenes aus (Zukunft in der Vergangenheit). Der mit sollen stehende Sachverhalt ist vergangen, war aber zu einem gewissen anderen vergangen Zeitpunkt zukünftig.
> 
> 
> Er nahm auf niemand Rücksicht. Das sollte er noch bereuen.Er lernte die Schauspielerin, die später seine Frau werden sollte, in Frankreich kennen.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Das nennt Wikipedia „Zukunft in der Vergangenheit“


Das ist aber nicht die Bedeutung, die hier relevant ist. In diesem Fall beschreibt_ sollen _in der Vergangenheit etwas, was beabsichtigt war, dann aber doch nicht eingetreten ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Deshalb war der Kontext hier wichtig. Der hat es geklärt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Das nennt Wikipedia „Zukunft in der Vergangenheit“:
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist aber nicht die Bedeutung, die hier relevant ist. In diesem Fall beschreibt_ sollen _in der Vergangenheit etwas, was beabsichtigt war, dann aber doch nicht eingetreten ist.
Click to expand...


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: 
_"In Brandenburg in Ostdeutschland *sollte* er einen neuen, größeren Hof bekommen."_ Das *war* das Angebot unter der Bedingung  eines *künftigen* Umzugs" => „Zukunft in der Vergangenheit“, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es war ein vorhandenes Angebot.
Vergleiche:

Er sollte den Hof bekommen.
In die Gegenwartsform transformiert, werden die Bedeutungen getrennt.

Er soll den Hof bekommen. Festlegung bzw. Angebot und Aufforderung.
Vergleiche mit:
Er wird den Hof bekommen. (Zukunft)
Extrem selten wird das mit "soll" ausgedrückt. Es trat, glaube ich, mal in Jules-Verne-Übersetzungen auf.
In Alltagssprache habe ich das in dieser Bedeutung mit "soll" nie gehört oder verwendet.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen:
> _"In Brandenburg in Ostdeutschland *sollte* er einen neuen, größeren Hof bekommen."_ Das *war* das Angebot unter der Bedingung  eines *künftigen* Umzugs" => „Zukunft in der Vergangenheit“, oder?


Schau dir mal die Beispiele an, die du in #12 zitierten hast. Hier beschreibt _sollte_ ein späters Ereignis, ohne dass die irgendwas damit zu tun hat, was zuvor vorgesehen war (_Das sollte er noch bereuen_: Hier wird ja nicht gesagt, dass das Bereuen vorgesehen war,  ganz im Gegenteil).

In unserem Fall ist es genau umgekehrt: Hier wird beschrieben, was vorgesehen war, ohne das dem tatsächlichen ein solches Ereignis folgte.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> In unserem Fall ist es genau umgekehrt: Hier wird beschrieben, was vorgesehen war, ohne das dem tatsächlichen ein solches Ereignis folgte.


Die grammatische Form ist m.E. trotzdem dieselbe.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Die grammatische Form ist m.E. trotzdem dieselbe.


Nein. Das wäre wie zu sagen, _Zustandspassiv_ und _Perfekt_ mit _sein_ sei dasselbe, weil beides mir _sein_ als Hilfsverb gebildet wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Claude,

es könnte sein, dass Du in gewisser Weise Recht hast, wenn man es historisch betrachtet.

Die Zukunftsformen haben sich relativ spät herausgebildet.

In Deutsch wird heute die Zukunft mit "wird" oder in der Gegenwartsform + zeitliche Hinweise gebildet.

Er wird das bekommen.
Er bekommt das noch.

Mit "soll" ist heute in Deutsch immer eine Absicht verbunden, zumindest in Alltagssprache, wenn es in der Gegenwart steht.

Er soll den Hof bekommen.

Das bedeutet heute selten "Er wird den Hof bekommen" - obwohl beide Bedeutungen ähnlich sind.

Er soll den Hof bekommen sagt nicht unbedingt, dass er ihn bekommen wird und umgekehrt.

In der Vergangenheit gibt es dafür kein extra Wort. In der Vergangenheitsform kann "sollen" eine einfache Zukunftsform bedeuten.

Bei "er sollte den Hof bekommen" ist ohne Kontext unklar, was gemeint ist, obwohl man sagen kann, dass in der überwiegenden Zahl der Fälle die Absicht gemeint ist.

Ich selbst denke nicht, dass damit eine einfache Zukunft gemeint ist, ohne Absichtserklärung.

Also mit Vergleich: "Er wird das bekommen" vs. "Er soll das bekommen."

Im Duden sind die Fälle nicht besonders erläutert.

Wenn man "kontrafaktische Zukunft" mit betrachtet, könnte es als Zukunft verstanden werden. Ich denke aber, dass es darum ging, dass in Erzählperspektive eine Absicht und nicht eine grammatische Zukunft gemeint ist.
(Kontrafaktisch=nicht verwirklicht, nicht den Fakten entsprechend)


Viele Grüße aus Dresden
von  Hutschi.

PS: Bereits im Gotischen wurde "sollen (skulan)) zur Bildung der Zukunft verwendet.
https://epub.ub.uni-muenchen.de/5839/1/5839.pdf "Zur Entstehung des neuhochdeutschen analytischen Futurs."


> um 1500: im Niederdeutschen und im Ribuarischen treten weiter die Fügungen sollen/wollen/müssen + Inf. als Futurvarianten auf





> Den ersten wichtigen Hinweis findet man bei F. Bech7 3 . Er berichtet von einer handschriftlich überlieferten lateinischen Grammatik, in der bereits Ende des 15. Jahrhunderts als deutsche Entsprechung für lat. amabo ich werde libin angegeben wird. In Grammatiken aus dem gleichen Zeitraum, aber aus anderen Landschaftsräumen werden dagegen weiterhin *wollen und sollen + Inf. als Futurperiphrasen* angegeben.



Von heute aus betrachtet its "sollen" als grammatischer Zukunftsmarker sehr selten und meist auf Zukunft in der Vergangenheit beschränkt.


----------



## berndf

Es ist völlig unbestritten, dass _sollen _zum Ausdruck des Zukunft in der Vergangenheit benutzt wird, dafür bedarf es keiner weiteren Begründung. Die von Gernot und Jean-Claude zitierten Beispielsätze sind ganz klar und eindeutig.

In dem hier beschrieben Fall ist die Verwendung von _sollen _aber eine andere.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich versuche eine Zusammenfassung: Der Unterschied liegt im Wesen von "sollen" (im Sinne des Kontextes):

*Zukunft im Verhältnis zur Gegenwart:*
Er soll einen Hof bekommen.  Das bedeutet heute normalerweise: Wenn alles so läuft, wie beabsichtigt, wird er ihn bekommen, sonst nicht. = Es besteht die *Absicht*, ihm einen Hof zu geben. Das ist unabhängig davon, ob er ihn will. Aber ob er ihn bekommt, hängt davon ab, ob er ihn annimmt. Man kann es als Aussage über die Zukunft betrachten, der Teil "Absicht" beginnt aber vorher in der Vergangenheit. Siehe auch Bernd #4.



Er bekommt einen Hof. = Er wird einen Hof bekommen. Er bekommt den Hof mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit. Es wird im Satz angenommen, dass er ihn bekommt.

----

*Zukunft im Verhältnis zur Vergangenheit:*
Er sollte einen Hof bekommen.  Das bedeutet heute normalerweise: Wenn alles so gelaufen ist, wie beabsichtigt, hat er ihn bekommen, sonst nicht. = Es bestand die *Absicht*, ihm einen Hof zu geben. Das war in der Vergangenheit der Vergangenheit und reichte eielleicht weiter, aber darüber wird im Kontext zunächst nichts gesagt. Das ist unabhängig davon, ob er ihn wollte. Da er ihn zwar bekommen sollte, ihn aber nicht bekommen wollte, hat er ihn nicht bekommen. Man kann es als Aussage über die beabsichtigte Zukunft in der Vergangenheit betrachten, der Teil "Absicht" begann aber vorher in der Vergangenheit.


---

Sollen steht hier im Gegensatz zu wollen.

---
_*Können wir uns auf folgenden Kompromiss einigen?:*_

Sollen und wollen stehen im Zusammenhang mit Zukunft , aber es sind hier keine grammatikalisierten Zukunftformen.

Grammatikalisiert bedeutet hier: formal die Zukunft beschreiben ohne weitere Bedeutung. Das ist zum Beispiel bei "werden" der Fall. Er wird es bekommen. Das beschreibt die Zukunft.

Diese Form gibt es in der Vergangenheit nicht:   er wurde es bekommen.

Es gibt zwei Ersatzformen:
_Er sollte es bekommen (ohne restriktive Bedeutung, wie Absicht etc.)_ und _Er würde es bekommen. (Stand in der Diskussion nicht zur Debatte, außer in der Übersetzung: _
In diesem Kontext beschreibt es direkt die Zukunft in der Vergangenheit.

Ebenso wie bei "würde" muss dabei der Inhalt klar machen, dass es ein Zukunftsmarker ist und weiter nichts.

In unserm Beispiel ist das nicht der Fall. Da ist "er sollt einen Hof bekommen"="es bestand die Absicht, ihm einen Hof zu geben."
Das ist keine grammatikalisierte (formalisierte) Zukunftsform.



elroy said:


> English uses "would" for this one.


In Deutsch wäre das genauso möglich, wenn es als Zukunftsform gemeint wäre. Es ist aber eine Absichtserklärung.

---

Edit: Typos korrigiert. ... Ich mache zu viele. Tut mir leid.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> In dem hier beschrieben Fall ist die Verwendung von _sollen _aber eine andere.


Welche denn, Deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## berndf

Der Unterschied war schon beschrieben (#17).

Hier haben wir es mit der ganz normalen Bedeutung des Modalverbs _sollen_ zu tun:
_Er soll kommen
Er soll essen.
Er soll etwas sehen _und eben
_Er soll etwas bekommen. _

In Sätzen wie 
_Er nahm auf niemand Rücksicht. Das sollte er noch bereuen._
Hat _sollen_ eine ganz andere Bedeutung. _Sollte_ markiert Zukunft in der Vergangenheit, sonst nichts.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Der Unterschied war schon beschrieben (#17).


Das überzeugt mich aber nicht. Tut mir leid.

 ''Sollte'' kann beides bedeuten:
1) "He was going to receive a farm in Brandenburg"
2) "He should receive a farm in Brandenburg" oder


berndf said:


> He was supposed to receive a farm



Die Verwendung ist für mich die gleiche.


----------



## elroy

They’re definitely two totally different meanings that just happen to use the same modal verb.  This is shown by the fact that in English they have two different surface forms (“was to” and “would”).  They’re as different from each other as the two _musst_’s in “Du musst lernen, weil du morgen eine Klausur hast” and “Du musst wohl müde sein, nach all der Arbeit!”


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das überzeugt mich aber nicht. Tut mir leid.
> 
> ''Sollte'' kann beides bedeuten:
> 1) "He was going to receive a farm in Brandenburg"
> 2) "He should receive a farm in Brandenburg" oder
> 
> 
> Die Verwendung ist für mich die gleiche.


Er hat den Hof doch gar nicht bekommen. Es ist doch ganz offensichtlich, dass es sich hier um etwas anderes handelt, nämlich um eine Modalaussage (_er *sollte* den Hof bekommen; *hat* er aber nicht_).

Der Satz _Das sollte er noch bereuen_, beschreibt dagegen, dass er es später auch *tatsächlich* bereut hat (und *das* bedeutet "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit"). _Sollen _hat hier keine modale Bedeutung, sondern beschreibt einfach nur _Zukunft aus einer Perspektive in der Vergangenheit aus gesehen_.


----------



## elroy

Er sollte einen Hof bekommen, hat aber keinen bekommen. 
Er sollte das noch bereuen, hat es aber nicht bereut.  

Das eine „sollte“ hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Wie Frankfurt am Main und Frankfurt an der Oder, die lediglich denselben Namen haben.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Der Unterschied war schon beschrieben (#17).
> 
> Hier haben wir es mit der ganz normalen Bedeutung des Modalverbs _sollen_ zu tun:
> _1. Er soll kommen
> 2. Er soll essen.
> 3. Er soll etwas sehen *und eben*
> 4. Er soll etwas bekommen. _


Wie kannst du die Sätze 1 bis 3 mit 4 vergleichen??

1 - 3. Er soll kommen/ essen/ etwas sehen = *Man  erwartet/ verlangt  von ihm, *dass er kommt/ isst/  ....... / kurz: etwas tut.

4. Erwartet/ verlangt man von jemandem , dass er etwas *bekommt*? Natürlich nicht!

Es handelt sich also nicht um die "ganz normale" Bedeutung des Hilfsverbs "sollen", es handelt sich im OP um ein Versprechen*, nicht um eine energische Aufforderung wie in "Er soll / Du sollst essen." (man es schon mehrmals gesagt und wiederholt es zum letzten Mal)

*das Versprechen/ die Absichtserklärung (#22): Wenn/ Falls  er seinen alten Hof aufgibt, *soll/ wird *er einen größeren Hof bekommen. (Zukunft!)


P.S.
Ich nehme an, dass "to be supposed to" (to have to/ to be indended to) trotzdem in allen 4 Fällen passt? Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## berndf

Natürlich sind die Fälle alle etwas anders aber in allen 4 Fällen beschreibt _sollte_, was passieren *soll* (unabhängig davon ob es auch geschehen wird), d.h. es hat modale Bedeutung.

In _Das sollte er noch bereuen_ beschreibt _sollte_, was passieren *wird* (unabhängig davon, ob es auch geschehen soll), d.h. es ist seiner modalen Bedeutung entkleidet.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Natürlich sind die Fälle alle etwas anders aber in allen 4 Fällen beschreibt _sollte_, was passieren *soll*


Das liegt hier daran, dass es in der Gegenwartsform heute diesbezüglich eindeutig ist.

Ergänzung:  

 Eine semantische Mehrdeutigkeit bleibt aber erhalten:

_1. Er soll kommen
2. Er soll essen.
3. Er soll etwas sehen
4. Er soll etwas bekommen. 

Aufforderung vs. Vermutung.

Ihm wurde/wird gesagt, dass er kommen soll. vs. Es heißt, dass er kommen soll._

Man braucht Kontext. Die Bedeutung der Aufforderung empfinde ich aber stark vorherrschend. Wenn kein Kontext vorliegt, halte ich sie für das Wahrscheinlichste.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Er hat den Hof doch gar nicht bekommen. Es ist doch ganz offensichtlich, dass es sich hier um etwas anderes handelt, nämlich um eine Modalaussage (_er *sollte* den Hof bekommen; *hat* er aber nicht_).


Ich verstehe etwas nicht: inwiefern ist es wichtig, zu wissen, ob er den Hof erhalten hat oder nicht?
Etwa in einer Erzählung, die die Vergangenheit betrifft, sagt mir jemand: _Nach zwei Wochen sollte ich einen Hof bekommen._
Ob die Person den Hof dann tatsächlich bekommen hat, bleibt offen, d.h. aus dem Satz (und aus 'sollte') geht das nicht hervor, scheint mir.  In diesem Sinne kann 'sollte' zweierlei bedeuten (einfach Zukunft in der Vergangenheit (''ich werde einen Hof bekommen''), oder auch - laut der ''Perspektive aus der Vergangenheit'' - ,dass kein Hof bekommen wurde, wie bei ''hätte ich bekommen sollen'').  Irre ich mich?
Wenn dem aber so ist, wie erklärst Du bitte Deine nachstehende Aussage?



berndf said:


> In dem hier beschrieben Fall ist die Verwendung von _sollen _aber eine andere.


Vielleicht verstehe ich den Begriff ''Verwendung'' falsch, denn für mich ist es in beiden Fällen dieselbe (potenziell zweideutige) Verwendung.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> inwiefern ist es wichtig, zu wissen, ob er den Hof erhalten hat oder nicht?




Es sind unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. Die Verben würden unter zwei Bedeutungen im Wörterbuch stehen und müssten unterschiedlich übersetzt werden.
Es sind Homonyme (bzw. Polyseme, weil sie gleiche Herkunft haben). Homonym – Wikipedia

Die heute meist gemeinte Bedeutung ist "sollen" = die Aufforderung, Anweisung, den Auftrag haben, etwas Bestimmtes zu tun - im Zusammenhang mit der Ausgangsfrage in #1.

"Sollen" hat *zwei Hauptbedeutungen  und 12 Unterbedeutungen *im Duden. Und der Duden gibt nicht alle an, die außerdem möglich sind. sollen

Wir haben uns hier auf die Bedeutungen beschränkt, die in #1 relevant waren. Durch den Kontext wurde aber klar, was gemeint ist.

---
Wenn er den Hof erhalten hat, spielt es keine große Rolle, ob eine Zukunft in der Vergangenheit oder ein Auftrag, ihm den Hof zu geben, gemeint war.
Da er ihn nicht angenommen hat, scheidet das erste aus und es bleibt der Auftrag, ihm einen Hof zu geben. Das ist dann wichtig für das Verständnis und für eine Übersetzung.

Ohne Kontext gäbe es noch weitere Möglichkeiten, die wir weggelassen haben. Zum Beispiel "Konjunktiv: Er sollte einen Hof erhalten. = Es wäre gut für ihn, einen Hof zu erhalten. Man sollte ihm einen geben." - Hier liegt kein Auftrag vor, sondern ein Wunsch bzw. eine Meinung.  "Sollen" gehört zu den schwierigen Wörtern.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Es sind unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.


Immerhin keine unterschiedlichen _Verwendungen. _Man verwendet das Verb 'sollen' - aus meiner Sicht - bei beiden Bedeutungen auf dieselbe Weise. Und aus einem Grund: versetzen wir uns in die Lage des Erzählers: was sagte er einfach in der Vergangenheit? Er sagte damals: ''ich soll einen Hof bekommen''. Die Zukunft (mit eventueller Enttäuschung, oder auch nicht) war noch nicht da. Die ''zwei Bedeutungen'' überschneiden sich sozusagen beim selben Verb.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Immerhin keine unterschiedlichen _Verwendungen. _Man verwendet das Verb 'sollen' - aus meiner Sicht - bei beiden Bedeutungen auf dieselbe Weise. Und aus einem Grund: versetzen wir uns in die Lage des Erzählers: was sagte er einfach in der Vergangenheit? Er sagte damals: ''ich soll einen Hof bekommen''. Die Zukunft (mit eventueller Enttäuschung, oder auch nicht) war noch nicht da.


Das ist ja auch richtig, hat aber nichts mit der Bedeutung_ Zukunft in der Vergangenheit_ zu tun. In dieser Verwendung beschreibt _sollte_ das, was später tatsächlich geschehen ist, unabhängig davon, was ursprünglich vorgesehen war. Das war aber schon erklärt:


berndf said:


> Natürlich sind die Fälle alle etwas anders aber in allen 4 Fällen beschreibt _sollte_, was passieren *soll* (unabhängig davon ob es auch geschehen wird), d.h. es hat modale Bedeutung.
> 
> In _Das sollte er noch bereuen_ beschreibt _sollte_, was passieren *wird* (unabhängig davon, ob es auch geschehen soll), d.h. es ist seiner modalen Bedeutung entkleidet.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> [Hier haben wir es mit der ganz normalen Bedeutung des Modalverbs _sollen_ zu tun:] Natürlich sind die Fälle alle etwas anders aber in allen 4 Fällen beschreibt _sollte_, was passieren *soll* (unabhängig davon ob es auch geschehen wird), d.h. es hat modale Bedeutung.


Natürlich hat es _modale Bedeutung, _es ist ja ein Modalverb und wird als solches verwendet!
Aber die "normale" Bedeutung von "sollen" ist "*Auffoderung/ Notwendigkeit/ Pflicht*":



> *Deutschplus*
> Das Modalverb *sollen* drückt eine Notwendigkeit aus, die sich aber aus einer Aufforderung an das Subjekt ergibt
> 
> 
> _Beispiele_*Aufforderung an das Subjekt - Situation: *Ich soll einkaufen gehen.Meine Mutter sagte zu mir: "Geh einkaufen!"Ich soll Sport treiben.Mein Arzt sagte zu mir: "Treib Sport!"



Davon kann im OP nicht die Rede sein.




berndf said:


> In _Das sollte er noch bereuen_ beschreibt _sollte_, was passieren *wird* (unabhängig davon, ob es auch geschehen soll), d.h. es ist seiner modalen Bedeutung entkleidet.


Das ist hier meiner Meinung nach völlig nebensächlich.
Der Satz ist ja nur  ein Beispiel, das  LEO  für "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit" anführt (ein von Gernot ins Gespräch gebrachter Begriff). Das hat mit dem OP absolut nichts zu tun.

Edit: Hier geht es um ein(en) *Plan/Absicht**/Versprechen *  (das ist nicht die Grundbedeutung von "sollen"):

Heukamp *soll* später einen großen Bauernhof anstelle seines alten Hofs bekommen. (das Versprechen der RWE besagt nicht, dass er das Angebot akzeptiert)


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Er sagte damals: ''ich soll einen Hof bekommen''.


Wenn er das sagte, dann geht es nicht um die grammatische Zukunft. Man kann es umformen zu: "_Man *will *mir einen Hof geben."_
Die andere Bedeutung (grammatische Zukunftsform) wäre: Er sagte damals: "_Man *wird *mir einen Hof geben_."


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Der Satz ist ja nur ein Beispiel, das LEO für "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit" anführt


Nein. Zukunft in der Vergangenheit beschreibt genau das, nämlich was tatsächlich geschehen ist. Das ist eine eigene Bedeutung.
Hier hat _sollen _*keine* modale Bedeutung.


----------



## berndf

Noch ein Nachtrag: Die modale und die nicht-modale Bedeutung sind ohne Kontext oft schwer zu unterscheiden. Darum tritt bei nicht-modaler Verwendung i.d.R. noch ein Adverb wie _später, erst, noch, danach, ... _hinzu um die Abweichende Bedeutung klar zu machen, wie auch in den drei in diesem Thread zitierten Beispielen:
_Egon war gestern beim Abendessen noch nicht anwesend, er sollte *erst nachher *eintreffen._​_Er nahm auf niemand Rücksicht. Das sollte er *noch *bereuen._​_Er lernte die Schauspielerin, die *später *seine Frau werden sollte, in Frankreich kennen._​
Hier ein Beispiel eines möglichen Kontextes, in dem der Satz im OP, entsprechend ergänzt, nicht-modal erscheinen kann:
_Ursprünglich sollte er mit Geld entschädigt werden, in Brandenburg in Ostdeutschland sollte er *am Ende *dann *aber* einen neuen, größeren Hof bekommen._​In diesem Beispiel tritt _sollte _einmal in modaler und einmal nicht-modaler Bedeutung auf.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Der Satz ist ja nur ein Beispiel, das LEO für "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit" anführt
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nein. Zukunft in der Vergangenheit beschreibt genau das, nämlich was tatsächlich geschehen ist.
Click to expand...

Wieso "nein"?
Habe ich das in #36 bestritten?

Aber wie gesagt, das steht hier (im OP) überhaupt nicht zur Debatte. - Auch ich habe mich dadurch eine Zeitlang vom eigentlichen Thema abbringen lassen, mea culpa.  (# 15 ff.)

P.S.


Manolo_del_bombo said:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, dieser Ausdruck gefällt mir nicht.


Die ganze (vom Thema abweichende) Diskussion ist nicht gerade dazu geeignet,   _Manolo_del_bombo_  mit dem _Ausdruck _auszusöhnen.


----------



## berndf

Vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei. Gernot hatte in #11 von "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit" geschrieben. Ich habe darauf kurz geantwortet, dass diese Bezeichnung auf den gegebenen Satz nicht passt, weil in deutscher Grammatik mit "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit" etwas anderes gemeint ist, nämlich wenn der Erzähler einer Handlung, die sich in der Vergangenheit abspielt, *restrospektiv *Informationen einfließen lässt, was zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt tatsächlich geschah, so wie in den von euch beiden zitierten Beispielen:
_Egon war gestern beim Abendessen noch nicht anwesend, er sollte *erst nachher *eintreffen._​_Er nahm auf niemand Rücksicht. Das sollte er *noch *bereuen._​_Er lernte die Schauspielerin, die *später *seine Frau werden sollte, in Frankreich kennen._​


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> dass in deutscher Grammatik mit "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit" etwas anderes gemeint ist, nämlich wenn der Erzähler einer Handlung in der Vergangenheit *restrospektiv *Informationen einfließen lässt, was zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt tatsächlich geschah



Einverstanden. Der Begriff "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit" hat uns auf Abwege geführt.


----------



## anahiseri

Manolo_del_bombo said:


> Ehrlich zu sein, dieser Ausdruck gefällt mir nicht. Können Sie sich eine andere Alternative ausdenken, um die gleiche Idee auszudrücken?


Por si lo ves más claro en español:  viene a ser
_estaba previsto que recibiera en Brandeburgo . . . . . 
"sollen" tiene diferentes usos; este, como han dicho otros foreros, es muy habitual._


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> ....weil in deutscher Grammatik mit "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit" etwas anderes gemeint ist, nämlich wenn der Erzähler einer Handlung, die sich in der Vergangenheit abspielt, *restrospektiv *Informationen einfließen lässt, was zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt tatsächlich geschah


Danke, berndf, für diese Erklärung: die leuchtet mir jetzt ein.  Die italienische Definition von ''Zukunft in der Vergangenheit'' ist anders als die in der deutschen Grammatik, was leider zu Missverständnissen führen kann bzw. führte.
Vgl. meine #5 im anderen Thread Er sagte, er würde ein Geschenk bekommen vs. er sagte, er sollte ein Geschenk bekommen.

Die von G.Back oben zitierte Wikipedia-Definition der ''Zukunft in der Vergangenheit'' entspricht eher dem italienischen Konzept als dem deutschen.. Nur - der Beispielsatz ist korrekt.


----------

